# Egg development pictures



## mitch2006

Sorry I'm new at taking these kind of pics but you will get a good idea what to look for
I will add more pictures as eggs age...details are not as good as i see them:blush:
ok i cropped them nowlink at bottom of page

Egg at day 1









Egg at day 2










Egg at day 3










Egg at day 4











Egg at day 5









and









Egg at day 6










Egg at day 7










Egg at day 11









at hatch day 17(baby 2)








also hatch at day 17(baby 4)


----------



## srtiels

Good job. What will also work is to take the pix from about 18" away. After you download it crop it so that there is just a little bit of the background surrounding the egg. The further distance will help with focus, and the cropping will bring up a larger veiw of the egg.

By day 3 you can see the yolk has more density to it and sometimes you can see the tiny throb of a heartbeat.


----------



## lperry82

Wow great pics


----------



## roxy culver

I SEE VEINS!!! You got more babies coming!


----------



## mitch2006

thank you all
i'll try cropping and see if they turn out a little better,clearer too
i'll take more tonight to try to add a day by day change
thanks


----------



## Chez

Does the owner of the eggs not mind them being touched by humans, or have the eggs been removed altogether for some reason?


----------



## mitch2006

no the eggs are with parents.my Nana doesn't mind if i remove the egg even if she is sitting on them 
she's super gentle and trust me with all her heart.it depends on pair though i guess
how i got eggs this time was put parents on my shoulders so they could see me/eggs....
shut light off except tv for light for them for 15 sec./each,
long enough to get each picture.returning each egg as pic was taken then grab next egg until i was done,parents watched each egg being candled from my shoulder
however daddy is a little more protective of eggs while he/eggs are in the nest,so i take him out on my shoulder first then he just watches happly with mom on opposite shoulder watching also.this also is their second clutch this year so they are used to my hand in cage/nest.
hope this answers your questions and helps others out too


----------



## lperry82

Lol its like its their scan of the baby ha ha


----------



## mitch2006

a cropped version is on my link
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/new March 2011 Clutch/


----------



## roxy culver

I have found my boys are more nippy, especially Fuzzy and he can hurt so we usually scooch him out of the box first then reach in and just remove one egg at a time to candle as all my girls don't mind. They move back and forth but are so used to my hand its not a big deal.


----------



## Debbie05

Kool pics!!!


----------



## mitch2006

thank you all
I'll be going to 1st posting in this posting and editing in missing days as we go of egg development .as eggs are in different stages of development.i'll try to get each day by end of them hatching


----------



## Chez

Thanks for your reply, Mitch 2006, you explained it to me very well. I will look forward to reading your story as it unfolds.


----------



## mitch2006

thank you Chez i'm glad it helped you
I also updated candled eggs update to day 7 at beginning of this posted thread


----------



## mitch2006

updated a few pictures on first page


----------



## roxy culver

AW you caught them hatching!


----------

